# OC Advice?



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi everyone...started the RIPA on Jan 9th in Boylston. We have our OC and Baton training coming up on Feb 4th and Ground and Knife Defense on Feb 5th. Wondering if anyone has any advice for getting sprayed. I am trying to prepare myself mentally for it (I know it SUCKS!), but I am beginning to get some butterflies about it as well. Any advice you may have would be great. I know there is really nothing you can do to prepare for it, but just wondering if you might share your experiences...it just might help with those butterflies. Thanks in advance....


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Yes. Expect it to suck, expect it to burn, expect to choke and expect your eyes to clamp shut. Now that you know what to expect, realize "its only a movie" and you won't die even though you wish you would. 
Pry those eyes open, force air out of your lungs, maintain your wits, call for help, fight back and win the battle.

Good Luck!


----------



## Norkem (Nov 22, 2005)

You need to get SUDECON DECONTAMINANT WIPES. If you carry OC spray you need to carry these wipes to help decontaminate your eyes and face because if anyone uses OC *EVERYONE GETS SPRAYED *to some degree. Follow the instructions on the pack. You can search the web for Sudecon and will find plenty of places which sell in small quantities.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

USMCTrooper said:


> Yes. Expect it to suck, expect it to burn, expect to choke and expect your eyes to clamp shut. Now that you know what to expect, realize "its only a movie" and you won't die even though you wish you would.
> Pry those eyes open, force air out of your lungs, maintain your wits, call for help, fight back and win the battle.
> 
> Good Luck!


:dito:


----------



## sgtmvm (Jan 17, 2005)

I take it from your ID that you are probably a female...just in case you are a male, one huge piece of advice is DO NOT SHAVE YOUR FACE THAT DAY!!! Or have any other open wounds on your face/head/neck, for that matter...

And don't try to just decon with water, it will only prolong your suffering.

Have fun!!


----------



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

Be aware that even when you decon yourself at the training, when you take a shower that day or the next morning, it will (has with me anyways) run down your body to your privates. Try to keep your head bent down and not directly over your body.


----------



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

ALSO, don't wear contacts, that sucks terribly!!!!


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

If you don't get those wipes, bring some Johnson and Johnson "No Tears" baby shampoo. That works well at getting the particles out. Also don't blow dry your face with a hair dryer after getting sprayed :wl:


----------



## BufordTJustice (Dec 13, 2005)

You may want to have a few tissue's with you....


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

wish for a windy, cold day...face the wind and hold your eyes open, good point about the shower thing!!:woot: ..I assume you will be getting sprayed and then need to fight off an "attacker". I found this was actually a good thing in that once the burn starts you just want to jump around and hit something. Just work thru the discomfort, it sucks, but it's good to know you can fight thru it when the time comes when you get OC'd in the real world. Have fun


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

VTCOP said:


> Be aware that even when you decon yourself at the training, when you take a shower that day or the next morning, it will (has with me anyways) run down your body to your privates. Try to keep your head bent down and not directly over your body.


I luckily had a fairly quick recovery time. Some of the residue did remain on my face and got onto my scalp because I had to dunk my head in a bucket and use a hose to rinse off. The burning was mildly annoying to me after that, but I managed to ignore it until I got home.

Then I took a shower. 8-O

Then the residue trickled down the rest of my body and... well, use your imagination.:crazy:

Take the above advice, and don't shave ANYTHING!!! :NO:


----------



## THE RP (Oct 1, 2005)

Go through it and ask to go through the line a couple of more times....It gets easier every time and when you get juiced on the street with overspray or a poorly aimed shot by a coworker it won't mess you up as bad...Fun stuff, enjoy...

One thing to keep in mind is much of the effect of the OC is based on the minds response. Since you will be getting sprayed in training and you know it's coming, the effect on you will obviously suck, but you can then measure that effect on you, against what the effect will be on the street if you use it on someone that has never prepared for the effects. IE How it will really suck for them...However in the future if the fight is on and you spray someone and it has little or no effect you should right there conclude that this person is immune, has been sprayed before or had been preparing themselves to be sprayed previous to this and you are dealing with a much more dangerous situation. Then have to bring your warrior mind up to a higher level...It's just a tool, not a be all end all remedy and things can get real messy when the stuff starts flying on the street. Thats why the most important part of the training is the "fight through" part after you are sprayed. Prepare yourself for that more than simply getting sprayed.

Don't just take it as a day of training and a sucky experience. Use the experience by thinking about it every day on the job to keep yourself sharp and staying a step ahead of every person you deal with..I am sure your DT guys will preach some of this also. Listen closely to them.

The decon suggestions above are great and thats part of the fun also. Wind, clean flowing water and no panic.

Good Luck


----------



## OciferpeteHPD3500 (May 27, 2005)

I would go First. I was in a class of 11 and I said I wanted to go first so I didn't have to see the pain and misery. Also have a bar or ivory soap. 

get used to it becuase in the field you may always get a back draft.


----------



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

Getting sprayed just hurts - that's it. Just remember it won't really hurt you or kill you. We were all laughing about it in my class. It hurt, but we could still laugh.

Dishwashing liquid is also great to clean up the OC. Especially the grease-fighting types. It seems to wash away the residue more quickly.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Take it like a champ. Ignore those who really freak out. Just go to a happy place, where you don't want to pluck ur eyes and nostrils out. Gets alot worse when you rub it. Give up showering for a long time.:asl:


----------



## jackryan (Apr 11, 2004)

Wind, wind and more wind.....you will want water on your eyes, but fight that urge....water only re-hydrates the OC.....what you want..... what you need .....is for the OC to DRY....wind...wind and more wind....

Everyone is right though - just wait for that first shower - LOL yeeeeoooowwwww

I highly recommend going first....that gives you plenty of time to get over the effects....plus as time goes on the intructors aim get better and their sympathy goes down....go first - trust me.

oh, and keep your mouth closed....

and I will try to ignore saying anything about Officer Dunngeons comment about not shaving "anything"...... hee hee


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your advice. I just hope I will remember all of your advice when I actually get sprayed! LMAO regarding taking showers and shaving...I will let you know how things go...thanks again!:wink:


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

badgebunny said:


> Thanks everyone for your advice. I just hope I will remember all of your advice when I actually get sprayed! LMAO regarding taking showers and shaving...I will let you know how things go...thanks again!:wink:


I have been sprayed several times the first is the worst basically because it is an unknown.
Remember its only pain and only temporary you dont die from it!!!

"Pain lets me know I am still alive"

Good Luck


----------



## RoadDog32 (Dec 28, 2004)

yeah...SUCK IT UP


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

I know I won't die from it, though I understand that it might feel like I want to. Seriously though...my plan is to SUCK IT UP. Lots of my friends (who are LE) told me it would suck, but just "man up" and do it. I look forward to challenges especially something like this, but at the same time like I previously stated I am getting a few butterflies. I don't want to be the one that everyone looks at and says "knew she wouldn't be able to handle it."


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

It's really not that bad. It's not like getting you're getting tasered. You'll be fine.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks again guys/gals! Does anyone know where I can get the wipes besides the internet? Not sure if they would arrive in time. :-/


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Dont worry too much about it. It will suck but like the others said it wont kill you. I definitely recommend the baby shampoo. I find that when in the shower try to bend backward so that it doesnt get into your eyes again and washes down the back of your head, keeps from having to relive it again at home. Hey look at the bright side you could be the one it doesnt effect. You can hope. I would try to get sprayed first that way you wont have to watch the way everyone is effected and by the time you recover you can watch everyone and relax. It took me about fifteen minutes and I was fine. Long fifteen minutes though.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

What was recovery time like for most of you?


----------



## O-302 (Jan 1, 2006)

Got sprayed in DT Instructor school...sat in front of a fan for about an hour...had to wear sunglasses in the classroom the next day....they tell me it affected me adversely because I'm a light skinned Irish guy... just don't be like one of the females in the class screaming "I can't breath, I can't breath!!!!".


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

O-302 said:


> Got sprayed in DT Instructor school...sat in front of a fan for about an hour...had to wear sunglasses in the classroom the next day....they tell me it affected me adversely because I'm a light skinned Irish guy... just don't be like one of the females in the class screaming "I can't breath, I can't breath!!!!".


LOL...I am Irish too! I DON"T want to be like that female, that's why I asked the original question.


----------



## O-302 (Jan 1, 2006)

That's good...you've gotten some good advise here about staying calm, breathing and talking yourself through it...


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2006)

PMs........


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

USMCMP5811 said:


> They day I got certified, I was working the desk, so I wasn't allowed to go home and shower, like the rest of the guys and girls who were sprayed. [-X After getting sprayed, I spent about 30 minutes in front of the fan then back to work on the desk. My partner that day decided that it would be funny to turn the heat up in the building in small incraments untill I started to sweat. Low and behold the little beads of sweat started on my brow :-x next thing I knew :blink: it's back in my eyes............ Next day I was fine except for bright sunlight with out sun glasses.........I'd rather be shot, thank you very much....


LOL.....rather being shot....sorry....

How will it feel the next day? I have Ground and Knife Defense on Sunday. Also will the OC affect eczema? I have a little on my neck....


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

kmf294 said:


> ... Remember the buckets of water that they supply to decon in are the same ones everyone in your class will use. That means everyones snot and oc residue will be in them as you wash your face from them. Good luck!


Thanks for that reminder and visual.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2006)

I have a pic of me with a mouth/eye//nose/face full of FoxLabs OC.......... Gives me the chills. Hahhaaa.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

kmf294 said:


> Remember the buckets of water that they supply to decon in are the same ones everyone in your class will use. That means everyones snot and oc residue will be in them as you wash your face from them. Good luck!


i was just about to have breakfast... i dont think i will now!! LOL


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lol oh god!!!


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Sniper said:


> I have a pic of me with a mouth/eye//nose/face full of FoxLabs OC.......... Gives me the chills. Hahhaaa.


LOL! This I would love to see. How about posting that pic Sniper?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

The exercise is not about causing you discomfort (well...not mostly ), but is to show you that you can force your eyes open, still shoot and still fight if a scumbag happens to gas you.

It should also teach you that just as you can still do those things, so can the scumbag you gas.

Lesson to be learned: a "laying-on-of-hands" is much more effective, not to mention gratifying...think of "chicken soup for the policemens' soul".:beat:


----------



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

dcs2244 said:


> The exercise is not about causing you discomfort (well...not mostly ), but is to show you that you can force your eyes open, still shoot and still fight if a scumbag happens to gas you.
> 
> It should also teach you that just as you can still do those things, so can the scumbag you gas.
> 
> Lesson to be learned: a "laying-on-of-hands" is much more effective, not to mention gratifying...think of "chicken soup for the policemens' soul".:beat:


Another advantage to getting sprayed comes if you get sued for spraying someone in the future. It's hard for an attorney to argue that the spray was incredibly horrible and excessive if you can say that you were sprayed during training and survived it with no ill effects.

It probably wouldn't be as helpful in court if they have you on videotape dropping like a cockroach getting hit with RAID. :HS:


----------



## Muggsy09 (Feb 12, 2003)

Burns like hell, can't open eyes for like 5-15 mins, then continues to burn and make you feel uncomfortable for like an hour or 2. After that it's not too bad until you get into the shower, and it reactivates again. Everyone is different, this is only my experience. It sucks and it's a feeling you will never forget. On an added note I saw someone post about the wipes and decontamination spray, those things are nice but, our class wasn't allowed to use anything like that. Just water and air.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

If water reactivates it, why would that be the only thing they allow? :ermm:


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

I was once an instructor for OC. I loved it when you sprayed the officers and they walk like drunks to the water bucket. For what ever reason when a person gets sprayed it affects there coordination and mental state. Keeping your coordination and mental state is the reason you go through the training experience, so you dont panic if you get accidently sprayed out in the field (most likely by your partner)#-o


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Irish Wampanoag said:


> I was once an instructor for OC. I loved it when you sprayed the officers and they walk like drunks to the water bucket. For what ever reason when a person gets sprayed it affects there coordination and mental state. Keeping your coordination and mental state is the reason you go through the training experience, so you dont panic if you get accidently sprayed out in the field (most likely by your partner)#-o


To keep your status as an instructor did you have to get resprayed? And if so how often?


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

I personally think the stuff tastes great, the effect is just like having someone throw sand into your eyes with them open. I'm an Instructor and have been for ten years. Wind is the ONLY way to go. Do not use the water or the wipes. The wipes clear your eye lids, NOT your eyes. Any shampoo will work by the way, and is it me or did we all experience the shower ? LMAO, I still remember screeching when it hit me the second time.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2006)

Good Luck today bunny ............


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

She was nervous this morning, but I think she'll make it. She's tougher than she looks.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi everyone.....just wanted to let you all know that today was an experience I won't forget!!! It definately SUCKS!!!! Thank you all again for all of your helpful advice! I remembered what you told me and it worked! At first I didn't realize that I had actually been sprayed, but then the burning of the eyes....now I am so focused on getting the "attackers" to back off and I just tried to keep my eyes open and fight! After I was finished fighting....I did what you guys/gals told me to. The more I kept them (eyes) open the better. Some of those poor bastards..... I am proud of myself for going through with it....I was the only female from my class....:happy:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Congrats !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## O-302 (Jan 1, 2006)

Nice job....keep up the good work!


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Today I had Ground/Edged Weapons Defense.....what an intense class that was!!! Got banged up quite good (lots of bruising and and a very sore elbow-landed on it during takedowns), but in the end it was worth it! Valuable training from two GREAT DT guys!!!

Oh yeah and by the way...the first shower.....OH MY GOD!!! My eyes were burning real bad the second time around....time to find and put on the bathrobe (that was a treat) and go outside into the cold and pouring rain....ahhh relief...so much fun...lol!


----------

